# Quick Survey



## Travers (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi Everyone

I have just joined this forum and would like to get some of your help. I was recently asked to do a research project for a company looking to get into the woodworking / shop supply business. I have tried so many ways to get hold of 'woodworkers' but had no luck, so I decided to try the forum.

If you have 5 minutes and can help me out I would appreciate it. Just click on the link below and complete the survey. Your responses are 100% anonomus.


http://surveymonkey.com/s.asp?u=832183037964

Again,

Thanks Everyone.

Kevin


----------

